# going to clone soon can I use...



## krsone (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all I'm about to clone in afew days and also do a little undergrowth prunning I'm using LST in a bubbler with a 250 mh for veg in the 5th week of veg going one more week then trip the lights  The ? is can I use the undergrowth (the little girls at the bottom of plant ) that never really amounts to much Can i use that for clone? I dont want to waste any of the veg that i dont need too


----------



## Hick (Oct 12, 2006)

sure can. The healthier the better. Take extras, they most likely won't all survive.


----------



## krsone (Oct 13, 2006)

ty hick


----------

